

Successful Acquisition Stories - nametoremember

I read a blog post about "top ten worst deals in tech" or something to that effect. A comment on the post stated that there seemed to be no successful acquisitions.<p>It got me thinking. Can you name any successful acquisitions?<p>Successful:
Flickr by Yahoo<p>Non Successful:
Dodgeball, Jaiku by Google
Myspace by Newscorp
Bebo by AOL
======
neuromancer2600
There is a nice thread on Quora that discusses this question:
[http://www.quora.com/Which-have-been-the-most-successful-
acq...](http://www.quora.com/Which-have-been-the-most-successful-acquisitions-
in-the-consumer-technology-space)

My favorites are probably PayPal (by eBay) and Overture (by Yahoo).

~~~
nametoremember
Thanks!

~~~
nametoremember
There wasn't much point in voting me down. This thread didn't take off. It had
a link to nearly the exact same question which satisfied this threads needs so
I said thanks. It didn't hurt anybody.

EDIT: More cowardly downvotes.

